# اخر الاجهزة الالكترونية



## ادور (7 يناير 2008)

~"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"~

.هذه آخر المنتجات الإلكترونية.
.۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. .۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. 

"كمبيوتر صغير يوضع حول معصم اليد"

http://www3.0zz0.com/2007/04/18/20/40294625.jpg

كشفت إحدى الشركات الإيطالية النقاب عن آخر صيحة فى عالم الإلكترونيات وهو عبارة عن كمبيوتر صغير الحجم يضعه المستخدم حول معصمه مثل الساعة. وأطلقت الشركة عليه طراز "زيباد" "Zypad"، ويسمح الجهاز للمستخدم بالعمل من خلال التواصل اللاسلكي من دون التعلق بأماكن العمل الثابتة.

ويعمل هذا الجهاز كأي كمبيوتر تقليدي إلا أنه يفتقد إلى لوحة المفاتيح ويعتمد على شاشة تعمل باللمس يصل حجمها إلى 5.3 بوصة وذلك سواء من طريق قلم ضوئي أو عبر لوحة تحكم إلكترونية "جويستيك". 


.۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. .۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. 

احذر من اصابع الفلاش !

http://www.snoopstick.com/sskey300.jpg

يبدو أنه في المرة القادمة التي سيطلب منها أحد زملاء العمل استخدام أصبع الفلاش على جهازك بدعوى بفتح ملف معين …سيكون هذا آخر عهد لك مع الخصوصية. فإصبع الفلاش المسمى (Snoop stick) والمحمل ببرامج تجسسية تعمل بمجرد وصلها بمنفذ اليو اس بي على تحميل هذه البرامج على الجهاز الضحية، ليعمل بعد ذلك المتجسس بتركيب برنامج العميل في جهازه ومراقبة تحركاتك.
ولا نعتقد أن هذه الخاصية موجودة فقط في أصابع (snoopstick) الفلاشية، فبإمكان أي شخص القيام بتجميع برامج تجسسية ووضعها في أي اصبع فلاش وبرمجتها على تنصيب نفسها تلقائيا، لتصبح بذلك دائرة الخطر أوسع!! .

.۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. .۞ ۞ ۞ ۞. 

"طابعه بدون حبر"

http://images.websnapr.com/?url=http://www.zink.com/&size=s

تقنية جديدة ستجعل الطابعات تعمل بدون استخدام الحبر، فطابعة (ZINK) والتي يأتي اسمها اختزالا لمقطعين هما (Zero Ink) يعني بلا حبر، تستخدم ورق طابعة خاصة مكونة من ثلاثة طبقات ذات مادة كرستالية تتفاعل كيميائيا عند تمرير الحرارة عليها. لمشاهدة فيديو لكيفية عمل الطابعة يمكن زيارة هذا
الــــــــرابـــــط (http://www.moconews.net/entry/printing-from-your-mobile-phone)


----------

